# Oreo's Buckling



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

So, we have been waiting for 2 does to go for quite a while now. We had both of them in their separate kidding pens away from the other goats but yesterday was a nice day, so I decided that if nothing was going on, I would let them out into the main area to get some sun. Well, I ran down to the barn and of course, neither of them had kids or were showing signs of labor. I walked over to Pye's pen, opened the door and watched her walk out. I stood there for a couple of minutes to watch for any signs of...we anything. Nothing. So I walked over to Danni's pen and let her out. I did the same, watching her for about 3 minutes. Nothing again. So at this point I had been down i the barn for about 10 minutes and I was about to go back up to the house when I looked over to see Oreo cleaning of a baby! I ran over and sure enough, I wasn't imagining it! So I moved Oreo and the kid into Pye's now empty stall. We named him Orion and figured that I missed the birth by about 15 minutes. Orion is healthy and doing well but he sure was a surprise to us! Here he is (not a great pic):










(if you can't see it, here is the link: http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff510/CalicoPatchFarm/?action=view&current=mailgooglecom.jpg)


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

The picture's not showing.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh jeez...That is what everyone is saying. I can see it perfectly fine. I don't know how to get it to show up.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Cant see it...but congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is the link: http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff510/CalicoPatchFarm/?action=view&current=mailgooglecom.jpg


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't see it in the post, but can see it when I click the link. Very cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he is a cutie.... :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...what a perfect little agouti baby!! He looks like my Boostie did when she was a baby!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is! He has great conformation and an amazing little personality. He would make a great buck but I'm always afraid of selling them. Around here the easiest way to get rid of a buck after you have used him is to sell him for meat and I don't want that to happen to any of our goats.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwww cute!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is cute!


----------

